# Bionic golf gloves - legal in comps?



## adam6177 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi all

Sorry, I cannot find anything current on this subject so forgive me.

2-3 years ago I used to wear Bionic golf gloves and loved them.  I got half a dozen freebies and presents so haven't needed to shop for gloves since, but I seem to remember there being some talk about them being illegal for competition use (from what I've found on google).

However, all this talk was years ago and seems to refer to professional comps and not club golf.

Does anyone have anything concrete on the issue?

Thanks

Adam


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2016)

No, you can't play comps in them. Well, you could, but it's cheating. No one will ever know, but that's not the point.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 11, 2016)

i tried a few pairs a couple of years ago ,they really are great gloves ,hard wearing and so soft. but also not legal in competition.


----------



## WWG (Apr 11, 2016)

adam6177 said:



			Hi all

Sorry, I cannot find anything current on this subject so forgive me.

2-3 years ago I used to wear Bionic golf gloves and loved them.  I got half a dozen freebies and presents so haven't needed to shop for gloves since, but I seem to remember there being some talk about them being illegal for competition use (from what I've found on google).

However, all this talk was years ago and seems to refer to professional comps and not club golf.

Does anyone have anything concrete on the issue?

Thanks

Adam
		
Click to expand...

I would plead ignorance, and just wear them


----------



## Grieve14 (Apr 11, 2016)

What are they and why are they not legal? how can a glove aid you that much?


----------



## Piece (Apr 11, 2016)

Not legal?!? Really? It's my glove of choice. Luckily, I don't play comps, medals, etc.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 11, 2016)

WWG said:



			I would plead ignorance, and just wear them
		
Click to expand...

tempted!



Grieve14 said:



			What are they and why are they not legal? how can a glove aid you that much?
		
Click to expand...




Piece said:



			Not legal?!? Really? It's my glove of choice. Luckily, I don't play comps, medals, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Because of the padding on them the promote a better grip....thus aiding you whilst you play.


----------



## Piece (Apr 11, 2016)

adam6177 said:



			Because of the padding on them the promote a better grip....thus aiding you whilst you play.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Never occurred to me that it gives me a better grip! More like it gives less feel because of the padding!


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 11, 2016)

Piece said:



			Thanks. Never occurred to me that it gives me a better grip! More like it gives less feel because of the padding!
		
Click to expand...

I only know because I stumbled across it somewhere.....without being in the know you'd never know you're breaking any rules.  Seems a bit silly but thems the rules.


----------



## WWG (Apr 11, 2016)

adam6177 said:



			tempted!



Because of the padding on them the promote a better grip....thus aiding you whilst you play.
		
Click to expand...





But that's what all gloves do. Just because one does it better than the others, is it not unfair to ban it ?


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 11, 2016)

WWG said:



			But that's what all gloves do. Just because one does it better than the others, is it not unfair to ban it ?
		
Click to expand...

My opinion - yes.  The padding on them is minimal, its not like having a training grip on each club to give the perfect grip each time.  But I'm sure there are plenty that would argue against them.....hence why they were banned.


----------



## WWG (Apr 11, 2016)

adam6177 said:



			My opinion - yes.  The padding on them is minimal, its not like having a training grip on each club to give the perfect grip each time.  But I'm sure there are plenty that would argue against them.....hence why they were banned.
		
Click to expand...


Anyway, I didn't even know they existed. I might buy one now, and see if I can get away with it


----------



## Grieve14 (Apr 11, 2016)

WWG said:



			Anyway, I didn't even know they existed. I might buy one now, and see if I can get away with it 

Click to expand...

Haha same - which one will knock 10 shots off my round??


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ooops  


I tried out one of these, can't remember if I used it in competition though.

Maybe just to be on the safe side ALL my competition scores should be declared null and void and I can put 3 cards in to get a new handicap?


----------



## rosecott (Apr 11, 2016)

As far back as I can remember, it has been a standard rule of golf:

*14-3**. Artificial Devices and Unusual Equipment; Abnormal Use of Equipment *
Except as provided in the *Rules*, during a *stipulated round* the player must not use any artificial device or unusual *equipment*, or use any *equipment* in an abnormal manner: 

*c.*That might assist him in gripping the club, except that:

(i) gloves may be worn provided that they are plain gloves; 
(ii) resin, powder and drying or moisturizing agents may be used; and 
(iii a  towel or handkerchief may be wrapped around the grip. 

*Exceptions:*
1. A player is not in breach of this Rule if (a) the *equipment* or device is designed for or has the effect of alleviating a medical condition, (b) the player has a legitimate medical reason to use the *equipment* or device, and (c) the *Committee* is satisfied that its use does not give the player any undue advantage over other players.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 11, 2016)

If padding makes you bionic then i am a proper bionic man. Of all the things that the ruling powers of golf can ban. They ban padded gloves. Some of our illustrious leaders should be in a padded cell.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2016)

This looks like the current range. http://www.bionic-glove.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_3

Nothing standing out that says they aren't comp legal which is a little naughty (assuming they are aware of course - surely?) and could lead a wearer into murky waters if anyone pulled up. It's not very clear and how many would have their gloves checked for legitimacy before the club champs


----------



## WWG (Apr 11, 2016)

Done it. So impressed by the thread, I have ordered one. I will let you know what I think about it when I get it. Available for Â£11.95 on ebay (delivered)


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2016)

I have used them before, but given you can't play comps in them, I couldn't see the point, as I'm not a cheat.


----------



## Franco (Apr 11, 2016)

I have used a couple of pairs and thought that they were excellent apart from the price.  I had no idea that they were not allowed in competitions.  Just as well I haven't won any!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 11, 2016)

WWG said:



			Done it. So impressed by the thread, I have ordered one. I will let you know what I think about it when I get it. Available for Â£11.95 on ebay (delivered)
		
Click to expand...


Your trying your best eh pal? 

Shame no one is biting


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 12, 2016)

I've contacted the makers of this glove, and in exchange for their sponsorship i will revoke my amateur status and play on the pro tour forthwith , if it's that good i'll have not problem competing with the big boys


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 12, 2016)

Franco said:



			I have used a couple of pairs and thought that they were excellent apart from the price.  I had no idea that they were not allowed in competitions.  Just as well I haven't won any!
		
Click to expand...

And there's the answer!!! What a load of bolly hocks.


----------



## WWG (Apr 12, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			Your trying your best eh pal? 

Shame no one is biting
		
Click to expand...


No, I really have ordered one (honestly). I don't like competitions, and rarely play in them. However, if I find the glove to be good, I am pretty sure there won't be anyone on the course looking for labels on gloves


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 12, 2016)

What about MacWets?


----------



## drdel (Apr 12, 2016)

rosecott said:



			As far back as I can remember, it has been a standard rule of golf:

*14-3**. Artificial Devices and Unusual Equipment; Abnormal Use of Equipment *
Except as provided in the *Rules*, during a *stipulated round* the player must not use any artificial device or unusual *equipment*, or use any *equipment* in an abnormal manner: 

*c.*That might assist him in gripping the club, except that:

(i) gloves may be worn provided that they are plain gloves; 
(ii) resin, powder and drying or moisturizing agents may be used; and 
(iii a  towel or handkerchief may be wrapped around the grip. 

*Exceptions:*
1. A player is not in breach of this Rule if (a) the *equipment* or device is designed for or has the effect of alleviating a medical condition, (b) the player has a legitimate medical reason to use the *equipment* or device, and (c) the *Committee* is satisfied that its use does not give the player any undue advantage over other players.
		
Click to expand...


So I can pad out my club with a  towel or handkerchief and add resin etc but not wear slightly thicker gloves !!


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 12, 2016)

WWG said:



			No, I really have ordered one (honestly). I don't like competitions, and rarely play in them. However, if I find the glove to be good, I am pretty sure there won't be anyone on the course looking for labels on gloves
		
Click to expand...

So, you're quite happy to cheat then? Just so long as no-one is looking. But provided it's not in a comp or used for handicap purposes, then I suppose one can do what one likes.


----------



## WWG (Apr 12, 2016)

drdel said:



			So I can pad out my club with a  towel or handkerchief and add resin etc but not wear slightly thicker gloves !!
		
Click to expand...

I think the reality is that unless you are playing in a masters comp. no one will notice, and no one will care.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 12, 2016)

WWG said:



			I think the reality is that unless you are playing in a masters comp. no one will notice, and no one will care.
		
Click to expand...

No one knows if you drop another ball down either, or ground your club in a bunker, or many other ways of cheating. The rules are the rules, and if you don't abide by them,  you're not playing golf,  just something that looks like it.


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 12, 2016)

Does that tule above actually say the glove is in breach anyway? It says you can wear a glove so sounds all ok to me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			So, you're quite happy to cheat then? Just so long as no-one is looking. But provided it's not in a comp or used for handicap purposes, then I suppose one can do what one likes.
		
Click to expand...

While it's against the rules, how many will ever have their gloves checked for conforming status. Not condoning any form of cheating but asking how many will have worn these for may months/years in blind ingnorance


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2016)

WWG said:



			I think the reality is that unless you are playing in a masters comp. no one will notice, and no one will care.
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean it's ok to break any rule you wish ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Does that mean it's ok to break any rule you wish ?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure WWG is actually saying this


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 12, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			So, you're quite happy to cheat then? Just so long as no-one is looking. But provided it's not in a comp or used for handicap purposes, then I suppose one can do what one likes.
		
Click to expand...

there's always one isn't there:rofl::rofl:


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 12, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			What about MacWets?
		
Click to expand...

They are a plain glove so are fine.


----------



## Hendy (Apr 12, 2016)

Guy I play with every Saturday wears I glove like them don't think he was thinking he was cheating. Asked him once why he wears it. His answer was they wear better as in they last longer than a standard glove. I personally never know they were against the rules. This is news to me.. 

They work by giving better grip? That right? 

Could it be said the same for a super stroke putter grips?  Or am way off the mark here lol my thinking as these are a fairly new in the golfing world could they been seen as Unusual Equipment as they are not a standard putter grip same way as a bionic glove is not a standard glove. 

No??  Lol


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 12, 2016)

The gloves are actually on the medical exemption list...if you have written acknowledgement from your doctor, you can wear them. A guy I played against in a match play final wore one. We got half way and the competitions chairperson was there and I asked her if it was legal and showed her the R&A list...

http://www.randa.org/RulesEquipment/Equipment/Equipment-Explorer

Search for 'Medical Exemption'


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 12, 2016)

Hendy said:



			Guy I play with every Saturday wears I glove like them don't think he was thinking he was cheating. Asked him once why he wears it. His answer was they wear better as in they last longer than a standard glove. I personally never know they were against the rules. This is news to me.. 

They work by giving better grip? That right? 

Could it be said the same for a super stroke putter grips?  Or am way off the mark here lol my thinking as these are a fairly new in the golfing world could they been seen as Unusual Equipment as they are not a standard putter grip same way as a bionic glove is not a standard glove. 

No??  Lol
		
Click to expand...

The rules regarding grips are pretty specific and covered under 4-1 (specifics in appendix II). The limit is 1.75" max cross section so even the fatso at 1.67" is fine. 

The rules that the bionic fall foul to are more general 14-3 but there is an exception provided for medical conditions and some are specifically mentioned as Wabinez points out.


----------



## Hendy (Apr 12, 2016)

palindromicbob said:



			The rules regarding grips are pretty specific and covered under 4-1 (specifics in appendix II). The limit is 1.75" max cross section so even the fatso at 1.67" is fine. 

The rules that the bionic fall foul to are more general 14-3 but there is an exception provided for medical conditions and some are specifically mentioned as Wabinez points out.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that.  Always good to learn a new rule or two


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 12, 2016)

Bionic gloves are not just thicker, they have bits of padding specifically placed to help put the grip through the correct parts of the hand. They are a lot like a training aide.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 12, 2016)

I wear them to practice with they prevent blistering and general hand gripes. Never worn them in a competition though, due to the doubts around them. I think they do make one conforming one but you would need to keep the packaging saying it conformed. Best just to play a normal glove.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 13, 2016)

just for the record....I initially started wearing them because they're thicker and wear so much better than "normal" gloves.  But as soon as I found out there was a potential issue with them I stopped wearing them.

It is interesting though that there seems no real official word....it still seems open to conjecture.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 13, 2016)

adam6177 said:



			just for the record....I initially started wearing them because they're thicker and wear so much better than "normal" gloves.  But as soon as I found out there was a potential issue with them I stopped wearing them.

It is interesting though that there seems no real official word....it still seems open to conjecture.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the fact they are on the medical exemption list shows they aren't approved.


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 13, 2016)

But who goes through the exemption list to check what is and isn't legal tho? I wouldn't have a clue where to start and would never think to check whether something was conforming or not before I bought it. I doubt the majority of club golfers would either. If someone I know had been using this glove and I tried it and liked it I would have possibly bought one too. And used it whenever playing. Wouldn't occur to me to check it's validity!


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 13, 2016)

palindromicbob said:



			Surely the fact they are on the medical exemption list shows they aren't approved.
		
Click to expand...

It's not black and white though is it.


----------



## WWG (Apr 13, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			No one knows if you drop another ball down either, or ground your club in a bunker, or many other ways of cheating. The rules are the rules, and if you don't abide by them,  you're not playing golf,  just something that looks like it.
		
Click to expand...

I would say that just about sums up my game anyway


----------



## WWG (Apr 14, 2016)

Well, my new Bionic glove arrived yesterday, and I used it today. Many thanks to the starter of this thread for his advice. It is by far the best golf glove I have tried. Cheers.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 14, 2016)

WWG said:



			Well, my new Bionic glove arrived yesterday, and I used it today. Many thanks to the starter of this thread for his advice. It is by far the best golf glove I have tried. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

very welcome my man, I loved mine too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2016)

WWG said:



			Well, my new Bionic glove arrived yesterday, and I used it today. Many thanks to the starter of this thread for his advice. It is by far the best golf glove I have tried. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Hope yourself and others who use them don't use them in official qualifiers.


----------



## WWG (Apr 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hope yourself and others who use them don't use them in official qualifiers.
		
Click to expand...


I am sure it is legal if I just cover up the badge. Anyway, I have arthritis, so I believe I would be exempt.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2016)

WWG said:



			I am sure it is legal if I just cover up the badge. Anyway, I have arthritis, so I believe I would be exempt.
		
Click to expand...

Please WWG you are being too obvious now 

No it wouldn't be legal as it's still the glove and if you believe you would be exempt a doc cert would show that.

But you don't play comps so there is no issue - just make sure you let your PP know


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 14, 2016)

WWG said:



			I am sure it is legal if I just cover up the badge. Anyway, I have arthritis, so I believe I would be exempt.
		
Click to expand...

that actually made me LOL :thup:


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2016)

hold on then.. what about Footjoys rain grip glove? it promotes a better grip in the wet (does work) surely these are illegal then?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			hold on then.. what about Footjoys rain grip glove? it promotes a better grip in the wet (does work) surely these are illegal then?
		
Click to expand...

They are legal to use.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 14, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			hold on then.. what about Footjoys rain grip glove? it promotes a better grip in the wet (does work) surely these are illegal then?
		
Click to expand...

Just like Mac wets they are a plain glove so are allowed. The only thing in thier design to aid grip is the material used.   The problem with the bionics is the fact they are specifically constructed with additional padding along the fingers and palm designed specifically to aid grip. They are not plain gloves.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 14, 2016)

Jesus never knew this, now a couple of people who swear by them.

However kind of think the packaging should clearly state if not legal


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 14, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Jesus never knew this, now a couple of people who swear by them.

However kind of think the packaging should clearly state if not legal
		
Click to expand...

It does. Or, it did when I last bought one.

But then groove sharpeners are sold too, and they can make your clubs non conforming.

You can buy non conforming golf balls, drivers, double sided chippers, daft shaped Tees,  the list is endless. The onus is on the buyer to know what is and is not conforming, not the manufacturer, who is just trying to sell product.


----------

